# Shoptemp



## thegerm1117 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am having issues with my order, i have never received an email notification for anything. I have contacted Shoptemp through the ticketing service and never received a ticket number or the confirmation email. I just need to know my order has gone through and is being shipped, because my card has been charged and payment has gone through. I have checked my spam folder and everything, but still no email's from Shoptemp. 

I understand that this is not a support forum for Shoptemp, but GBAtemp is an affiliate/partner. Maybe, you guys(GBAtemp) could get some answers or help calm my nerves a little.

Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you sure you signed up with the correct email address?

What IS your email address? Feel free to post just the domain (@gmail.com, @hotmail.com, etc)


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 16, 2010)

My gmail account was throwing all emails from ShopTemp into my spam folder. If you're using an ISP email address maybe it's bouncing them back?


----------



## thegerm1117 (Jun 16, 2010)

i have a gmail account and i have checked my spam folder and there is nothing in it. I used 2 different emails, cuz the one was not working, but when i log into Shoptemp that account says its awaiting payment. 

My other account that actually went through, I can't login on shoptemp, even thought i did register it. That is the email add that has been charged. 

Again, I did make a support ticket, but i have not received anything from them at all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think you probably just accidentally registered with the wrong email address.


----------



## Costello (Jun 16, 2010)

thegerm1117 said:
			
		

> i have a gmail account and i have checked my spam folder and there is nothing in it. I used 2 different emails, cuz the one was not working, but when i log into Shoptemp that account says its awaiting payment.
> 
> My other account that actually went through, I can't login on shoptemp, even thought i did register it. That is the email add that has been charged.
> 
> Again, I did make a support ticket, but i have not received anything from them at all.



when you create a support ticket, it automatically sends an email to your inbox with a link to the ticket and all...
so there might be something wrong with your email or something?
also I read this on their website: http://shoptemp.com/news/23/National-Holid...th-of-June.html


----------



## thegerm1117 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank You Costello! I thought it was only the weekend. I didn't read that page. Thank You all for the reply's and for giving me that link. I will wait patiently. 

RupeeClock: thank you for the reply's. I have sent them a support ticket with my correct email and still nothing, so i don't think it is that. 

Thank you all again for the reply's! If I don't get anything from shoptemp by thursday i will re-post here. I am only so patient when i have already been charged, ya know?


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2010)

well charging is automatic and done by a computer... 
while asking an actual question requires actual people working for you, people have lives etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




however there's already a problem, if you are NOT getting any email when creating the ticket, then there's definitely something wrong.
when creating a ticket customers receive a confirmation email...


----------



## thegerm1117 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i didn't receive any emails until Shoptemp emailed me directly. I was back and forth with Shoptemp for a couple of days. 

Let me tell you, Shoptemp's customer service is hands down, GREAT! They were very fast to reply back to questions and help solve the issues, which turns out to be user error, and all my fault. Yes, i admit all MY fault. 

Anyway, just went down and checked the mail, and BAM! My package arrived today. I chose the free shipping option and received my package exactly 1 week from purchase.

Great job Shoptemp!!!! Next time i order, there will be no user error lol.


----------

